

Cladwell Week 9 — No code to revenue in nine weeks - jambo
http://differential.io/blog/cladwell-week-9-no-code-to-revenue-in-nine-weeks-thats-how-we-roll

======
joshowens
Nice article, be interesting to see if 9 weeks of work is enough. I hope the
author follows up more.

~~~
benjamincburns
Normally I'd just upvote, but I figured it's worth a comment to second this.
It's always good to see the 'launch' article, but it feels a bit more
promotional than informative. I'd like to see a post-launch with some of the
gory details.

It'd also be good to see some detailed predictions about what they think is
going to happen. There's nothing like pen and paper to close the predictive
feedback loop.

Edit: And of course, good luck to the folks at Cladwell!

~~~
rywalker
My prediction last night = a tiny, tiny trickle of sales at first, because we
have missed on some important assumptions.

But ultimately we have no idea what'll happen, hence why it's so valuable to
get the product out in the wild.

------
thomasbk
For what it's worth, the text in the footer looks fuzzy to me (in a way that
hurts my eyes on a TN panel, on IPS it's slightly less bad)

(Chrome, Windows 7 64-bit)

~~~
rywalker
Yep I told our designer that. Rotating text then rotating it back is how you
can fuzzy your text, if you want to replicate it :)

Seriously tho, we're going to fix it... too bad clean CSS technique ends up
this way.

